# 80 percent versus 65



## Field_Flight (May 9, 2009)

I have my katera set at the greatest let off which if i recall is 80 percent. my group averege at 20 yards is 2". Would i close that group more perhaps if i went to 65percent? In ttheory a perfect shot is perfect so it shouldnt matter. but in real world shooting...would my groups close? I do tend to torque it a bit... is the eighty percent aiding this?

Pete


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Field_Flight said:


> I have my katera set at the greatest let off which if i recall is 80 percent. my group averege at 20 yards is 2". Would i close that group more perhaps if i went to 65percent? In ttheory a perfect shot is perfect so it shouldnt matter. but in real world shooting...would my groups close? I do tend to torque it a bit... is the eighty percent aiding this?
> 
> Pete


In my opinion it won't make a difference in your accuracy. Changing the let off will only make it feel a little smoother, but once you're at full draw the shot is the shot regardless of the let off.
You'd have greater success tightening your group by opening hand around your grip, and letting the draw tension hold the bow in your hand... and also by watching your sight level.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Katera cam is 65% or 75% with the Z3 cam. Look at the peg holes. It's stamped on there. 

No in theory changing to 65% won't make your groups better but it could as your going to have more holding weight which may be better for you.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> The Katera cam is 65% or 75% with the Z3 cam. Look at the peg holes. It's stamped on there.
> 
> No in theory changing to 65% won't make your groups better but it could as your going to have more holding weight which may be better for you.


Good point. Holding hard into the wall has helped me steady my shot immensly.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

2005Ultramag said:


> .... and letting the draw tension hold the bow in your hand....


Newbie Alert... :wink: Just wanted to let you know that that was the most profound thing I've read to-date. It makes all the sense in the world... but I was never doing it. I can't wait to try it out at 3D tonight.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Cheerioette said:


> Newbie Alert... :wink: Just wanted to let you know that that was the most profound thing I've read to-date. It makes all the sense in the world... but I was never doing it. I can't wait to try it out at 3D tonight.


wow.... I'm "profound"? 

In archery circles I've been called alot of things, :zip: but never profound.:nono:


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

As long as you do the same thing every time it doesn't matter what the let-off is the arrow will hit the same spot. The problem is there is usually more let-off induced torque in the bow system with higher let-off cams, and it is a little easier to torque beyond that point because of the lower holding weight. And so that can cause some inconsistencies vs. a higher holding weight. For me it is about the pace of the shot. When I'm holding 12-15 pounds the shot takes forever to execute vs. holding 19-22 pounds the shot breaks quickly and cleanly - at least normally.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

2005Ultramag said:


> wow.... I'm "profound"?
> 
> In archery circles I've been called alot of things, :zip: but never profound.:nono:


You can always just blame it on that I'm a "special" kind of slow. But :nod:, it actually worked pretty well for me tonight. :eyebrows:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Cheerioette said:


> You can always just blame it on that I'm a "special" kind of slow. But :nod:, it actually worked pretty well for me tonight. :eyebrows:


It's one of the first things I was taught by the guy who introduced me to archery. If you're not gripping the bow then you can't torque it either.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> It's one of the first things I was taught by the guy who introduced me to archery. If you're not gripping the bow then you can't torque it either.:wink:


Sure you can....not as easy or as bad. But trust me you can still do it :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sure you can....not as easy or as bad. But trust me you can still do it :wink:


Yea... you're right... if you are palming it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

even without palming it you can still induce torque.....of course the amount that you can and will create is much less then what you will create by putting a death grip on it.:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> even without palming it you can still induce torque.....of course the amount that you can and will create is much less then what you will create by putting a death grip on it.:wink:


There are some "white knuckle" shooters out there for sure.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

2005Ultramag said:


> It's one of the first things I was taught by the guy who introduced me to archery. If you're not gripping the bow then you can't torque it either.:wink:


Well, I was definitely doing something towards the end of the round... because I guess I was getting tired, and my arrow kept going left. Though I am pretty confident I'm not a "gripper"... I just think when I get tired more of my bad habits become a glaring issue. I did manage to pull a 275, which is my highest score so far out of four 3D shoots!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Cheerioette said:


> Well, I was definitely doing something towards the end of the round... because I guess I was getting tired, and my arrow kept going left. Though I am pretty confident I'm not a "gripper"... I just think when I get tired more of my bad habits become a glaring issue. I did manage to pull a 275, which is my highest score so far out of four 3D shoots!


Congrats on the new PB! They're always fun.:thumbs_up

...and I do the same when I wear down. After starting out really good I had some pretty wild stuff happening as I was winding down a field shoot this past weekend. I was on track for a new PB too, but I started going right/left as I got tired in the 2nd half.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

2005Ultramag said:


> Congrats on the new PB! They're always fun.:thumbs_up
> 
> ...and I do the same when I wear down. After starting out really good I had some pretty wild stuff happening as I was winding down a field shoot this past weekend. I was on track for a new PB too, but I started going right/left as I got tired in the 2nd half.


Thanks. It was nice to get that compared to my 195 from last week....  PB = point... base? point...?

I usually get sporadic like that too... but you know... skills man, skills.... :rofl: JK!!! It really was pure luck, and I think my group gave me some close 11s and 10s.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

PB=personal best


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheerioette said:


> Thanks. It was nice to get that compared to my 195 from last week....  PB = point... base? point...?
> 
> I usually get sporadic like that too... but you know... skills man, skills.... :rofl: JK!!! It really was pure luck, and I think my group gave me some close 11s and 10s.


PB = Personal Best

BTW: This is the Field forum - we don't talk 3D over here at all.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

High versus low letoff is more about finding your shooting style and what fits it. 

For me I like to have around 20 pounds of holding weight, which I can get with a 60 lb bow with 60-65% letoff. I'd have to shoot a 100-pounder to get the same holding weight. So, you can see that is not a good fit for me. 

My Katera XL is set in the 65% slot at 61 pounds (hunting bow).


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

JayMc said:


> PB=personal best


That does make more sense now, doesn't it? :lol: Thanks.



pragmatic_lee said:


> PB = Personal Best
> 
> BTW: This is the Field forum - we don't talk 3D over here at all.


Haven't you learned by now... I like breaking the "rules"!


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

I set my Vectrix XL down to 65% last year because I was getting lazy at full draw. At 65% I am forced to pull into the wall. This has helped my form but I didn't see groups tighten all of a sudden or anything like that. Hope this helps.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

For me, holding weight is directly related to the actual weight of the bow I'm shooting. I shoot a Katera XL for field archery (when I have time, which is seldom :doh, but as many of you know, the Katera XL is a pretty heavy bow and I add weight to it besides. As a result, I need the lower let-off and higher holding weight in order to get the bow to feel right. If I were to use the HL peg, I wouldn't have nearly enough holding weight and the bow would just feel like dirt. You'll have to experiment with it; if you have light accessories on the bow, you might be able to get away with the higher let-off versus the lower. Basically, just tinker...it won't hurt to try. You either like it or you don't, and you can always move the peg back easily enough if you find that you're shooting gets worse.


----------

